# new symphony



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I recently completed another symphony, my 15th. Had a lot of problems with it but eventually it developed into some sort of shape so I thought I'd post it here in case anyone is interested. Recently, I've been trying to improve the reverb so any comments on the mockup quality are welcome, even from those who struggle to get all the way through the work (it's actually my second shortest symphony but that may not be saying much). It's rendered with Cinematic Studio. After a number of more conventionally classic/romantic works, this is often more chromatic and is based largely on the initial harpsichord motifs, rather than having any independent melodies. 








orchestral works







play.reelcrafter.com


----------

